# Homemade rotary shelve



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
As I wrote some time before, I am doing several wall cabinets for my daughter´s new apartment. Among the cabinets there is a wall corner cabinet (WCC) that took a lot of time to be done. For me is the key stone of this project. I wanted to install a lazy susan for this particular armoire but right now availability is almost zero at local hardware stores and prices are skyrocketed due to the world´s highest inflation.

Using my recycled provisions I planned to make my own rotary shelves and I accomplished the task satisfactorily.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Alexis,you sure have talent...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

More pictures...

Comments are welcome.

Best regards.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, Stick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Thank you, Stick


yur welcome...
after seeing the second pictorial...
I sill say...
you have talent even more so...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Outstanding job, Alexis! A professional cabinet shop couldn't have done a better job.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ahhhh the inspector says everything is okay. If it didn't pass her inspection you would be in big trouble. :smile:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work . Love the finished product . You've got some great skills there !


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Awesome job Alexis. Looks very professional.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great work, Alexis...and excellent use of available materials. I can only imagine what you could do with an abundance of wood and hardware. Your daughter will be proud to show it off.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel bad, I bought my lazy susans. It would have been fun to build them. Very nice job Alexis.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all guides.

As Sir Harry says: Necessety is the mother of invention!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Thank you all guides.
> 
> As Sir Harry says: *Necessity is the mother of invention!!!*



and you do it so well..


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very clever, Alexis! There's surely no grass growing under your feet!


----------

